# Hobie Mirage Sport Review



## JD7.62

Hey guys I picked up the Sport that was for sale on here a a few days ago.

I got it for the wife and the outback for me but I took it out playing in the Gulf and wanted to leave a review since I dont see too many of them around.

Im not sure of the year on this one but I think its an older model, doesnt have the click and go mirage system nor the twist up rudder. The rudder itself needs to be adjusted as it turns right on a dime but takes a while to turn left. Those are about my only two complaints.

Its obviously not designed to carry a ton of stuff but when I go trolling in the Gulf I usually bring two rods, this has two built in rod holders, a small cooler for bait and a few king rigs so there is plenty enough room in it for that.

Stability was great. It wasnt exactly calm out there and I could stand in it. Now I wouldnt stand in it to fish nor try standing in it with gear in it that could get lost if I flipped but I could stand in it none the less.

Its very light weight and I could easily throw it on top of my lifted Jeep Wrangler. It has the standard fins and of course given its shorter length was a bit slower then my Outback with turbo fins. It was easier to peddle though. My five year old daughter even took it out for a spin. She was too short to get a full stroke with the peddles but she could get it moving no problem. Next year I can see her zipping around every where in it.

I mostly played with it in the surf and it was a blast. I would catch a wave peddling as fast as I could and when I caught it just right the yak would be half on the wave and half off with the fins out of the water. It was a blast. I did roll it a few times but I wasnt really trying not too either.

Overall Im very impressed with it and for a quick easy day out in the Gulf I would seriously consider taking it out over my outback due to the ease in transporting.


----------



## oxbeast1210

good review

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## Yaksquatch

Brandon Denney's got one and really likes it. You should'a seen him hooked up to a 12ft Mako in it a couple years ago!!!

Alex


----------



## JD7.62

I like it, but at just nine and half ft its small enough to be part of the food chain of a twelve ft mako. Screw that!


----------



## timman

I've had my Mirage Sport for about 5 years and love it. (I've also got a two seater Outfitter for when my wife wants to go out or if I'm fishing tandem with a buddy.) I can throw it in the back of my Tundra with ease and it doesn't stick out too far. I've got a milk crate with two rod holders attached that I bungee in the back, so counting the two built-ins I can take four rods (or three and a net). I strap on my Stick It anchor pin for shallow water (and also have a small anchor when fishing deeper than 7'-8'). 
While not as fast or stable as some of the longer 'yaks, thus not as usable in the Gulf, it works great for me in protected waters, which is where I prefer to fish most of the time anyway. There's plenty of storage right in front of me as I usually just take a smaller tackle tray.
Hope you get as much enjoyment out of your Sport as I do mine!


----------

